# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Pyetje rreth Power Supply

## saranda_nudity

Mund te me ndihmoj ndjneri te gjeje informacion mbi menyrene funksionimit dhe pjeset perberese te ushqyesit ne nje kompjuter desktop?!

----------


## Storm_Rider

Ne qofte se din anglishte kjo eshte nje faqe qe te ndihmon - http://www.howstuffworks.com/power-supply.htm

----------


## Miremengjes

Pershendetje

Me ka ndodhur disa here qe kur ve doren per tek Njesia Qendrore per te vene Memorien Flash ose per te vendosur ndonje kabell nga mbrapa shkaktohet nje dridhje sikur kur te ze korenti por me te lehte.
Nga vjen kjo ?! 

Faleminderit

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Kjo ndodh kur i ke kembet ne kontakt me dyshemen.

----------


## DIP

Priza e korentit nuk ka tokezim dhe nqs dyshemeja eshte e lagur ose ti i ke kembet e lagura mund te ndodhe kjo qe po thua ti.

----------


## Miremengjes

Tungjateta te gjitheve!

Gjate punes me kompjuterat kam hasur ne tre probleme qe nuk kam mundur tu jap dot pergjigje si me veten ashtu edhe me diskutimet me miqte e mi qe jane teknike.
Per kete desha ti hedh ne forum per te marr ndonje ide me shume ne zgjidhjen e tyre.
Si fillim te gjithe keto probleme kane te bejne me bllokun e ushqimit... besoj

I pari problem..

Mbasi shtyp butonin Ndiz jep nje ndezje te vogel dhe pastaj ndalet. Me pas mbas 5-7 sec ndizet dhe punon normalisht.
Kompjuteri me motherboard AsRock P4i4SGV.
I kam hequr te gjitha pjeset dhe kabllot pervec procesorit dhe freskueses se tij.
Perseri i njejti problem. I hoqa edhe procesorin dhe freskuesen dhe i pastrova i vendosa ne vend por pa rezultat. Mendova ti bej clear Bios por perseri pa rezultat.
Me ka habitur fare...

Problemi i dyte...
(Ky eshte kompjuter tjeter)
Sapo vendos kabllin e bllokut te ushqimit ne motherboard ndizet menjehere kompjuteri vetvetiu dhe nuk nxjerre asgje ne ekran dmth drita e ekranit eshte e kuqe dhe jo jeshile. Pra problemi eshte pse ndizet direkt pa shtypur butonin power. I kam kontrolluar fijet e ndezjes dhe ishin ne rregull.
Perseri nuk i kam gjetur zgjidhje akoma.

Problemi i trete
(Edhe ky kompjuter tjeter)
Kur prek kasen e kompjuterit te ze korenti. Kam pare se mos ndonje kabell kishte kontakt me metalin e kases por nuk arrit te gjej gje.

Keto ishin problemet...

Respekt,

----------


## alfonsmala

per pyetjen 1. Megjithese nuk e kam hasur ndo1here por mendoj qe fajin e ka RAM-i pasi eshte dobesuar dhe mezi merr komanden derisa te nxehet pak. Pyetja 2. Ndize pc dhe pasi te jete ndezur plotesisht shtyp butonin e ndezjes dhe mbaje shtypur derisa te fiket pc pastaj do punoje normalish. Pyetja 3. Arsyja pse te ze korenti eshte se mund ti kesh instal nje karte grafike ne dhe vendi  mund te jete me lageshtire, dmth ne kohe me shi etj. Shpresoj te te kem ndihmuar.

----------


## Miremengjes

Alfons faleminderit per pergjigjen.
Sa i perket problemit qe ndizet automatikisht nuk i kam gjetur zgjidhje. Edhe po ta mbash 2-3 min butonin e komp per ta fikur komp ai nuk fiket rri ndezur.

----------


## alfonsmala

a ke provuar tja nderrosh celesin e ndezjes? Shikoje mire se mund te kete ndo1 kontakt ku lidhet me matherboardin ose tek celesi brenda. Pra hape celesin e ndezjes. Eshte e thjeshte per ta hapur se e kam bere shume here.

----------


## Reiart

Nuk jam ekspert per pc, por pyetja e dyte me ka ndodhur edhe mua para disa kohesh. Mbasi ndizja UPS pc startohej automatikisht por ne monitor nuk dilte asgje, me duhej te shtypja butonin e ristartit manual per te ndezur pc plotesisht. E dergova pc tek nje servis dhe me thane se duhej nderruar komplet blloku i ushqimit. Pas kesaj nuk pata me problem.

----------


## benseven11

> Tungjateta te gjitheve!
> 
> Gjate punes me kompjuterat kam hasur ne tre probleme qe nuk kam mundur tu jap dot pergjigje si me veten ashtu edhe me diskutimet me miqte e mi qe jane teknike.
> Per kete desha ti hedh ne forum per te marr ndonje ide me shume ne zgjidhjen e tyre.
> Si fillim te gjithe keto probleme kane te bejne me bllokun e ushqimit... besoj
> 
> I pari problem..
> 
> Mbasi shtyp butonin Ndiz jep nje ndezje te vogel dhe pastaj ndalet. Me pas mbas 5-7 sec ndizet dhe punon normalisht.
> ...


Duhet te kontrollosh me ndonje elektricist komplet sistemin elektrik
te prizave ne mure dhe tokzusat,pasi mund te kete ndonje problem serioz.
Nqs ke bere instalim,mberthim madherbordi vete ti ,ne kasen e kompjuterit,mund te kesh bere gabim
 nguljen e konektoreve ne front panel header,Konektoret jane ngulur ne cifte kunjash gabim,
 ose nje konektor qe duhet te ngulet ne kunjen + eshte ngulur te kunja - gabimsht,Shiko skemen e 
front panel headers te manuali imadherbordit.

----------


## Anonomyous

> Tungjateta te gjitheve!
> 
> Gjate punes me kompjuterat kam hasur ne tre probleme qe nuk kam mundur tu jap dot pergjigje si me veten ashtu edhe me diskutimet me miqte e mi qe jane teknike.
> Per kete desha ti hedh ne forum per te marr ndonje ide me shume ne zgjidhjen e tyre.
> Si fillim te gjithe keto probleme kane te bejne me bllokun e ushqimit... besoj
> 
> I pari problem..
> 
> Mbasi shtyp butonin Ndiz jep nje ndezje te vogel dhe pastaj ndalet. Me pas mbas 5-7 sec ndizet dhe punon normalisht.
> ...


Po flas per 'Problemin e dyte', saktesisht i njejti problem me ka ndodhur edhe mua, dhe problemi ishte tek chipseti i pllakes ame (motherboard), shiko edhe ti pllaken kontrollo mos ka ndonje krisje(carje) tek chipseti.(south bridge), zghidja per ishte nderrimi komplet i pllakes.
Shiko ne foto South Bridge
http://static.howstuffworks.com/gif/...rd-bridges.jpg

----------


## Dito

> Tungjateta te gjitheve!
> 
> Gjate punes me kompjuterat kam hasur ne tre probleme qe nuk kam mundur tu jap dot pergjigje si me veten ashtu edhe me diskutimet me miqte e mi qe jane teknike.
> Per kete desha ti hedh ne forum per te marr ndonje ide me shume ne zgjidhjen e tyre.
> Si fillim te gjithe keto probleme kane te bejne me bllokun e ushqimit... besoj
> 
> I pari problem..
> 
> Mbasi shtyp butonin Ndiz jep nje ndezje te vogel dhe pastaj ndalet. Me pas mbas 5-7 sec ndizet dhe punon normalisht.
> ...


Mbi kete problem mund te kete disa arsye, Pikesepari kontrollo mire nese konektori apo fisha e ushqimit qe hyn ne board eshte e futur mire pasi bordet kane nje fije ngjyre blu e cila ka tensionin negativ -12vdc i cili sherben si eksitues i biosit te bordit. Arsyeja tjeter mund te jete vete power supplies apo blloku i ushqimit i cili mund te kete demtuar nje nga kontesatoret e kapacitetit, provo njehere me nje tjeter power supplies apo bllok ushqimi.




> Problemi i dyte...
> (Ky eshte kompjuter tjeter)
> Sapo vendos kabllin e bllokut te ushqimit ne motherboard ndizet menjehere kompjuteri vetvetiu dhe nuk nxjerre asgje ne ekran dmth drita e ekranit eshte e kuqe dhe jo jeshile. Pra problemi eshte pse ndizet direkt pa shtypur butonin power. I kam kontrolluar fijet e ndezjes dhe ishin ne rregull.
> Perseri nuk i kam gjetur zgjidhje akoma.


problemi perseri qendron ne power supplies dhe juve ju jep idene sikur ndizet bordi pasi punojne ventilatoret por jo procesi i plote i main board, ne fishen e bardhe te ushqimit qe vjen nga power supplies dhe futet ne konektorin e bordit jane dy fije nje jeshile *green* dhe tjetra e zeze *black* perkatesisht e treta dhe e katerta, kepute fijen jeshile ne nje menyre te tille qe ta rilidhesh serish dhe vere ne pune me fije te keputur dhe do shohesh qe nuk do ndizet pa komande, me pas rilidhe serish dhe jepi komanden on.




> Problemi i trete
> (Edhe ky kompjuter tjeter)
> Kur prek kasen e kompjuterit te ze korenti. Kam pare se mos ndonje kabell kishte kontakt me metalin e kases por nuk arrit te gjej gje.
> 
> Keto ishin problemet...
> 
> Respekt,



Ky eshte problem tokezimi dhe kjo nuk vjen aspak nga montimi i gabuar i main board-it por vjen direkt nga kablli i korentit apo priza ne te cilen e instaloni, provoni ti nderroni keto te dyja dhe zgjidhja do jete e lehte. Po te kishit montuar gabim main board do ta kishit djegur me kohe ose te pakten nje nga mbrojtjet e tij.

----------


## Baptist

Miremengjes, duket se nuk ke problemin vetem me kompjuter por me instalimet e rrymes.

Pergjegje e sakte:



> Duhet te kontrollosh me ndonje elektricist komplet sistemin elektrik
> te prizave ne mure dhe tokzusat,pasi mund te kete ndonje problem serioz.



Pra, ke probleme me tokezimin, -mund ta pesosh edhe vet ndonje red-screen po nuk e rregullove me kohe, sidomos ne kete kohe shirash e vershimesh. [dhe si pasoje e kesaj as prishjet tjera (ne pc) nuk perjashtohen!].

----------


## Miremengjes

Faleminderit te gjitheve per pergjigjet dhe idete ... me keni ndihmuar shume..
desha thjeshte te shtoja se nganjehere ndodhte edhe nga problemi i baterise kur nuk ndizet me te paren kompjuteri. pra nese i nderroje baterine nuk e bente ate lojen qe leviz per here te pare dhe pastaj mbas 5 sekondash ndizet. nuk me dukej llogjike por funksionon.

Respekt dhe ju falenderoj per keshillat.

----------


## Selim Korbi

> Alfons faleminderit per pergjigjen.
> Sa i perket problemit qe ndizet automatikisht nuk i kam gjetur zgjidhje. Edhe po ta mbash 2-3 min butonin e komp per ta fikur komp ai nuk fiket rri ndezur.


Pershendetje! Persa i perket problemit qe kompjutri ndizet automatikisht, defekti eshte direkt ne buton. Kontaktet e tij kane ngelur te takuar. Ndryshe nuk ka mundesi! Ok. Une me keto pune merrem. FALEMINDERIT!

----------


## southSide

e kam nje pc dhe qe nje jave po ben zhurme dhe mendoj qe fajet i ka cooleri(ftohesi) por me vone tash u shfaq edhe nje problem tjeter, tash PC-n po e ndezi po futet ne windows dhe pas 1 minuti po ristartohet, dhe mendova qe eshte ndonje virus dhe fillova me formatizu por nuk me lejon sepse po ristartohet dhe nganjehere po fiket gjithashtu vetvetiu PC-ja. 
Tash problemet me duket qe i kan dy pjeset cooleri dhe power supply!?

(:

----------


## driniluka

> e kam nje pc dhe qe nje jave po ben zhurme dhe mendoj qe fajet i ka cooleri(ftohesi) por me vone tash u shfaq edhe nje problem tjeter, tash PC-n po e ndezi po futet ne windows dhe pas 1 minuti po ristartohet, dhe mendova qe eshte ndonje virus dhe fillova me formatizu por nuk me lejon sepse po ristartohet dhe nganjehere po fiket gjithashtu vetvetiu PC-ja. 
> Tash problemet me duket qe i kan dy pjeset cooleri dhe power supply!?
> 
> (:


Shiko te pastroshe njeher proksesorin.

----------


## southSide

> Shiko te pastroshe njeher proksesorin.


i kam pastru te gjitha pjeset por prap njejt :s

----------


## Scion

Mund te jete cdo gje si me poshte:

RAM Difektos
Tejnxehje e procesorit
Karta grafike
Motherboard i demtuar.

Me kaq sa na ke thene eshte e veshtire ti japesh diagnoze. Gjithsesi, nese ndegjon zhurme me lind e drejta te dyshoj tek Cooleri i Kartes Grafike ... fillo  nga kjo dhe pastaj me radhe

----------

